# IPMS journal April Fool's joke



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I noticed a really funny April fool's joke in the IPMS journal.
Without giving it away too soon, just wanted to ask if anyone else enjoyed it too...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gues one would have to be a member to know what you're talking about....


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Ipms*

I am a memeber and I don't have a new journal yet!

Max Bryant


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I am not a member of IPMS (I Produce Military Stuff) so I'll never get the joke anyway.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Heh. Noticed that myself. Although I have a liking for 1/72 aircraft. You'll likely not see any NCC-1701's at a IPMS meeting.


----------

